# proftpd

## Gentour

I emerged proftpd and I was wondering if it was installed as standalone or inet.d, what is the deault? at first it was running and then I did ftpshut and couldn't start it again  :Crying or Very sad:    any ideas?

thanx

----------

## handsomepete

Unless you do 'rc-update add proftpd default' then it's running as a standalone (i.e. where you have to type 'proftpd' to start it).  I think when I installed it I had to write an rc script for it, but that has since been added.  I think you should be able to start it again by typing 'proftpd' or restarting.  I think.

----------

## Gentour

thanx its ok, its running as standalone, but as I said I did ftpshut and I had to remove the file /etc/ftpshut in order to start it again. It seems a little bit strange but ..   :Wink: 

----------

